# windows 98 and xp same computer



## fergy (Dec 13, 2004)

building a new puter using a msi motherboard amd 64 cpu. running xp for drive c ,would like a way to run 98 on seperate hard drive with its own cd drive is there a way to do this.any help ?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Run a dual boot system:

Read here:http://members.shaw.ca/pyritechips/dual.htm

and a more detailed explanation here: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;306559


----------



## Gswiss (Jul 20, 2004)

pyritechips said:


> Run a dual boot system:
> 
> Read here:http://members.shaw.ca/pyritechips/dual.htm
> 
> and a more detailed explanation here: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;306559


What would you do in case you have to re-install W98se in a dual or triple boot system ? I have tried several schemes that were suggested to me in order to reinstate the MBR, which as you indicate is destroyed in the rpocess, but I was always unsuccessful. What would you do in this case?


----------



## MLTX_1 (Jan 22, 2005)

I don't know exactly. I tried to install Win98 on my most recent system:

Compaq 7110US

Maxtor 60GB:up:

256MB RAM:up::down:

GeForce2 nVIDIA 64MB:down:

AMD. Athlon 1.33GHz:down:

WinXP Pro SP1:up::up: (SP2 sucks)

10/100 Megabit Ethernet

But I would like to ask this question, why wont *Win98SE* :down: work on my system?

I've tried installing it after WinXP Pro, but that didn't work. Then I tried wiping my system and installing it first, but that didn't work. The reason is, i have these old games that aren't *supposed* to work on XP

Contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## Gswiss (Jul 20, 2004)

MLTX_1 said:


> I don't know exactly. I tried to install Win98 on my most recent system:
> 
> Compaq 7110US
> 
> ...


I don't see any reason why you can't install w98se on a recent system if you install it before xp. There might eventually be some compatibility problems with certain applications or specific hardware components.

Are w98se and xp in two separate partitions?

Could you be more specific when you say "didn't work". What exactly happens?


----------



## MLTX_1 (Jan 22, 2005)

What I mean is i can install it but i cant access it... and when i install it second (after XP) and use boot magic it wont boot, i even tried me...wont work

It also might be because it is an newer system...who knows


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Your best bet is to Install 98se, Dos, and anything else you wanted to use, on a separate partition from XP before you install XP. Then XP will recognize and give a boot menu for it.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

Deathblow said:


> Your best bet is to Install 98se, Dos, and anything else you wanted to use, on a separate partition from XP before you install XP. Then XP will recognize and give a boot menu for it.


about dual booting menus.

i have installed 98SE on a 2GB partition, C: and XP on a 18GB partition, D: 98SE is installed as FAT32 and XP PRO is installed as NTFS. i have set the boot menu as follows:



> [boot loader]
> timeout=5
> default=multi(1)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
> default=multi(1)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS
> ...


everytime the computer boots it says that it cannot read from the partition and my disk may not be configured correctly. i then press enter to restart as it says. i am not sure how to setup a boot menu.

and what does 'rdisk' mean?


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Here's Mine. Currently it Loads XP as default, or DOS 6.22 as an option.

[boot loader]
timeout=3
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn
C:\="MS-DOS"

I think the rdisk is the drive. It goes device\drive\partition.


----------



## Massacher (May 31, 2003)

Deathblow said:


> Here's Mine. Currently it Loads XP as default, or DOS 6.22 as an option.
> 
> [boot loader]
> timeout=3
> ...


so the 2 in the 'partition(2)' section means that u have 2 partitions? is that right? i thought it meant that u put the number as the number of the partition. and i also thought that u have to put 1 in the 'multi()' section to signify that it _is_ a dual boot system. i think i was wrong then.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Yeah, on mine, it's the first hard drive, partition 2 that I load from. If you go to start/settings/control panel/system under XP, then click on the advanced tab, and then settings under startup and recovery, the top box there is good for setting it up, if you weren't already using that.


----------

